# Vancouver Island floods force evacuations



## CougarKing (21 Nov 2009)

Seems that the Air Force SAR units from Comox might be busier this weekend.

http://www.cbc.ca/canada/british-columbia/story/2009/11/20/bc-flooding-cowichan-valley-duncan.html



> Dozens of homes have water "up to the doorknobs" and others are under evacuation alert after heavy rain combined with high tides to flood low-lying parts of Duncan, B.C., an hour's drive north of Victoria.
> 
> Water streamed around a network of dikes built since the 1960s, when flatlands in the city and surrounding communities were routinely inundated.
> 
> ...


----------

